# showing a female in season?



## Renoto (Feb 28, 2012)

Howdy GSD Community! I was hoping you guys could give me a little insight into this. 

Finding shows has been very tough in my area, but there was finally one close enough to enter. The show is this weekend, and my emale just started her heat yesterday night. Considering where I live and the entry fee, I dont want to waste this entry and I know that others have shown females in season before.

My game plan was to make sure I have wipes handy, have a diaper on her, and stay a distance from the ring til it's her turn up. Going to use lots of scented stuff too, and when the judge comes to evaluate her I'm going to tell him/her. Fortunately the show entry is very small for GSDs. There is 1 class dog, 2 special dogs, and all the rest are females. 

I've read scores of different opinions on this matter all over the web, and people seem to either think it's a-ok or a sin. As a steward I've never seen any issues at shows with females in heat, and the next shows in our area wont be til the Summer. Considering money, and this is the last opportunity I can enter her in 'puppy' classes, I'm pretty set on going. But I'd like to know what other GSD people think/feel about this and what I'd be in for.

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I show a male and don't mind, though I appreciate if I'm going in the ring with the bitch, the owner/handler tells me she's in heat. I've shown my dog where he was positioned directly behind a bitch in standing heat, but the handler came up to me and told me so before we entered the ring. It's not your fault if my dog isn't trained.


----------



## Renoto (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for that, I might try and grab some of the handlers aside and tell them too then. 

I was also thinking of bringing some Vicks vapor gel in case any of the handlers wanted to use it. Heard that also helps males cope better.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Depending on how she is, she probably won't even be overwhelmingly "interesting" at the show as she just started bleeding. What type of show are you showing in? If it is SV, they will be fine with it. At one show, handler showed a bitch in full standing heat, and bred her right after the show 

Just watch her so she doesn't get too close to other females in her class


----------



## Renoto (Feb 28, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> At one show, handler showed a bitch in full standing heat, and bred her right after the show


I think I've heard everything now haha!

It's an AKC show. I havent started looking for SV shows yet, not even sure there are any that come near my area. I'm in Upstate NY, but depending on who you ask I could also be considered Central NY State.

I'll be doing my best to watch her! In a way this is sort of good, before I was nervous about the show, but now I'll be too busy keeping an eye on her and making sure things go well to get nervous. 

Thanks!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I believe it depends on the show and the club that's running it. They could get a lot of complaints if a male doesn't act right and people realize its due to your female. If you're in a very closed space, and this is an all-breed show you'll have a lot of people to deal with.

I know training helps but I've got obedience titles on my boy and when there is a female in heat around, he's definitely losing his head. In the show ring...its not as big of a deal, but if there is also obedience work going on, you'll hear some groveling and the club may get some complaints. When it comes to conformation...it might get my boy to pull harder and get more extension so I probably wouldn't mind lol.

Now that you added that its an AKC show...I'd watch out. AKC people are vicious about that kind of stuff.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Don't know about AKC shows - SV people are a little bit more rough and tumble so we don't care about bleeding bitches in the ring or breeding with an audience LOL 

Ask the club - email or call so you can know for sure


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

AKC has no rules against bitches in season for conformation shows. Just try to keep her away from the obedience area if there is one.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

AKC people wouldn't care as long as it doesn't affect their dog's performance. Most of them will find any excuse to blame a loss on anything but their dog being out of standard (at least the ones I've dealt with). You'll just hear grumbles and make a lot of enemies lol.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Renoto (Feb 28, 2012)

From what I've been told theres no rules against showing a female in season, and in all the shows I've stewarded there's never been an issue. Double checked the premium list too, and the only place it mentioned females in season was in the obedience and rally sections. 

There will be obedience and rally, and thankfully were going on very early. Show opens at 8:30, and were on at 9, so I wasnt planning on being anywhere but the Grooming area until it's time to go in. Thankfully my boyfriend will be going too, so I was going to have him sit ringside, and text me when GSD's start. Since there's only 1 class male, I figured he'd be in-and-out. 

The AKC nastiness is what I was mostly worried about, since I know it's not against regulations. Honestly I dont want to ruffle any feathers, so I'm going to do whatever I can to make the situation easy on everyone. I've already read so much back and forth about this sort of thing from AKC people and otherwise. On a Dane forum absolutely no one had anything bad to say about showing females in heat, apparently it happens a lot in that breed. Rotti people seemed split down the middle, and one forum I went to for Bassets made it sound like this was criminal. 

It seems like one of those things where there are so many opinions on it and so many radically opposing views that I'm better off doing what I think is best. Still I think I'll contact the club as well, see what they have to say on it and if there are any extra precautions I should take.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

From an obedience person's POV...I wouldn't tell anyone your bitch is in heat. Do not allow that to come out. Do not have any kind of diapers out or wipes, and hope that no one realizes its your bitch.

I know its all about training...but its very hard to train for something like a bitch in heat. Most clubs do not allow them on their grounds for training and its a very very natural reaction that is hard to train out of a male dog...especially a driven one. Most obedience premiums even have a way to get some of your entry fee back if your female comes into heat after the closing date of the show...it would be extremely unfair to expect an intact male to do a long sit/down next to a female in heat. And then if that dog moves...its the other person losing money because you felt the need to show your in heat bitch. If that ever happened to me...you would really not want to be near me.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My female was shown in her first SV show right smack dab in the middle of her second heat. 

I had explained when I checked her in that morning and they didn't seem to care/mind. I obviously was in a female class with her so maybe that's why they didn't say anything.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

That's why the males always go first. If they went last and there were bitches in season that were in the ring - it would be a disaster. Not a single male would keep their head off the ground going around the ring!!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

In SV, females show first and then males


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

qbchottu said:


> In SV, females show first and then males


I didn't know that!  Learn something new everyday.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yup - plus separated by age so here's an example of the Sieger show schedule:
Sieger Show USA 2013 - Schedule of Events


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Keep all of the diapers and smelly stuff away from ringside. Just wipe her before she is walked to the ring and show her as you would at any other time. Don't call attention to it and just relax and enjoy the show. The less that you call attention to it, the better. Watch the other females and just be vigilant. Enjoy.


----------



## Renoto (Feb 28, 2012)

Yay for slightly off-topic info on other things! I didnt know any of that either, about the Seiger shows, but I've always been interested in giving it a try. (Feel free to share other info on that if you want!)

In an obedience aspect, yeah I can definitely see a female in heat as being a problem. As much as I hate doing it, I'm not bringing Xena to any training or out at all except for this show until her heat is over. Would have really liked to go to class once more before show day, but oh well. 

When I was first stewarding, the person who trained me told me that in AKC shows, bitches in heat is the reason that dogs are called in first for the breed. She talked about it like it was nothing, and I've always gotten the impression that it's commonly done and never been a big deal. Then there was an altercation at class one day, and a female in heat was the suspected reason for it, so that's really what prompted me to look into how bitches in heat are accepted at shows in general. Ive never seen an issue, but then again, I only steward in this area.

@WVGSD/Martem; I can totally understand the reason for keeping it quiet, but even if I couldnt get around to telling the other handlers or providing anything for them, I'd at least want to tell the judge. S/He'll be running their hands all over her, and I'd be mortified if Xena got any blood on her. Thats a 'by the way' moment I dont want to have hehe.

Actually just came back from my 12'o clock check in with her (I work close to home). My step dad who is with her all day says he hasnt seen any blood at all, and there is none in her crate or even on the rug. She is extremely cleanly.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've shown both my bitches in AKC conformation when they were in heat. It hasn't been an issue, and no one was weird or nasty about it. 
At one show when my handler told the judge that Carly was in heat, the judge replied " Everyone is in heat today!". 

Go have fun, and good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Renoto (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice everyone!

We did have fun, and Xena behaved herself phenomenally and there were no issues with her being in heat. The judge just said "Oh, okay." And continued going over here like it was nothing. 

We didnt do anything, but the experience was fantastic for both of us and I definitely learned a few things.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Renoto said:


> Thanks for all the advice everyone!
> 
> We did have fun, and Xena behaved herself phenomenally and there were no issues with her being in heat. The judge just said "Oh, okay." And continued going over here like it was nothing.
> 
> We didnt do anything, but the experience was fantastic for both of us and I definitely learned a few things.


Glad your show went well and you both had a great time!


----------

